# Ring, dot or pin.



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I shoot a big dot on my lense . With a pin I seem to over hold a lot the big dot just eases my mind a little


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

At 62 years old and kinda weak eyes, I too, use a dot.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> My eye sight is pushing me towards FS after being BHFS for years. For field which do you prefer, ring, dot or pin? I would prefer to use a ring but I don't know how the spot would fit inside of the ring at different distances.


Shoot a ring or circle. You will never have to worry about seeing your pin or dot under low light. I can shoot my X view lens with the lights out as long as there is light on the target.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a ring, if I shoot a pin or dot, I find myself trying to peek.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I also shoot a ring for dot targets. I like to see what I am aiming at and if I use a dot, part or all of the target is covered up. My eye naturally centers the dot in the ring. Now if I shoot 3-D, I shoot a post and fiber because there is no well defined aiming spot on a 3-D target. My suggestion would be to get some stick-on dots and circles and see what your eye likes.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for the reply folks.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I shoot a ring with a real small dot. the dot almost disappears when I am lined up.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> My eye sight is pushing me towards FS after being BHFS for years. For field which do you prefer, ring, dot or pin? I would prefer to use a ring but I don't know how the spot would fit inside of the ring at different distances.


Here's something different to try. The text is part of one of my U.S. Archer magazine articles. I'm using it in all the games I shoot, Field, Target and Indoor. I don't do 3D. So far I like it a lot.
Joe B.

The other thing I’ve been searching for is a better way to aim at the 9” yellow of a FITA face. I feel that an area that big without a small black aiming dot doesn’t give my bodies internal radar anything to lock on. If I paste a spot in the center of the gold, my scores go way up. I’ve tried small dots, big dots and different size rings but nothing helped very much since it’s the center of the target your eye wants to lock on, not the aiming reticle. I decided to try a scope I made years ago, which was a black disk with a 3/8” hole in the center, only this time I took the 4X lens out of the hole. My thinking was that by not using any magnification the gold would appear to be very small, allowing my eye to better lock on it. An added benefit is the much steadier sight picture without the magnification of the lens. So far it’s working great. I only see the red and gold through the hole and the black ring eliminates all other distractions. The steadier sight picture also has given me a longer hold time and my shot doesn’t break down as soon due to the shakiness. I tried it on Field targets too and it feels good so far, although I haven’t shot a round with it yet. I may have to fool around with the hole size to get the best results at different distances and target sizes, so I’ve made a set of three disks to try. I used 1 5/8” fender washers with 3/8”, 5/16” and ¼” holes. The holes are outlined with orange rings so I’ll be able to see the edge when shooting the Hunter face. I also added a ring for centering my peep. The disks can be easily changed and are position independent. The black disk also shields the level from light coming from in front of the scope, which should cut down on level glare. You would think it would be a problem acquiring the target through the small hole but as long as you find it before looking through the peep, it’s easy. I’ve included some pictures of the three disks and my sight with the 3/8” disk installed.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

zenarch said:


> Here's something different to try. The text is part of one of my U.S. Archer magazine articles. I'm using it in all the games I shoot, Field, Target and Indoor. I don't do 3D. So far I like it a lot.
> Joe B.
> 
> The other thing I’ve been searching for is a better way to aim at the 9” yellow of a FITA face. I feel that an area that big without a small black aiming dot doesn’t give my bodies internal radar anything to lock on. If I paste a spot in the center of the gold, my scores go way up. I’ve tried small dots, big dots and different size rings but nothing helped very much since it’s the center of the target your eye wants to lock on, not the aiming reticle. I decided to try a scope I made years ago, which was a black disk with a 3/8” hole in the center, only this time I took the 4X lens out of the hole. My thinking was that by not using any magnification the gold would appear to be very small, allowing my eye to better lock on it. An added benefit is the much steadier sight picture without the magnification of the lens. So far it’s working great. I only see the red and gold through the hole and the black ring eliminates all other distractions. The steadier sight picture also has given me a longer hold time and my shot doesn’t break down as soon due to the shakiness. I tried it on Field targets too and it feels good so far, although I haven’t shot a round with it yet. I may have to fool around with the hole size to get the best results at different distances and target sizes, so I’ve made a set of three disks to try. I used 1 5/8” fender washers with 3/8”, 5/16” and ¼” holes. The holes are outlined with orange rings so I’ll be able to see the edge when shooting the Hunter face. I also added a ring for centering my peep. The disks can be easily changed and are position independent. The black disk also shields the level from light coming from in front of the scope, which should cut down on level glare. You would think it would be a problem acquiring the target through the small hole but as long as you find it before looking through the peep, it’s easy. I’ve included some pictures of the three disks and my sight with the 3/8” disk installed.


I shoot quite a few 720 match play tournaments and something like that may be just what I need. With the washer blocking out so much, do you have trouble getting on the right target?


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Gonna have to give that a try for paper punching. If you dont mind saving us some trial and error How do you paint them?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> I shoot quite a few 720 match play tournaments and something like that may be just what I need. With the washer blocking out so much, do you have trouble getting on the right target?


don't try to find the target thru the peep. Find it in the scope ,then look thru the peep


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Eman88 said:


> Gonna have to give that a try for paper punching. If you dont mind saving us some trial and error How do you paint them?


I just clean the washers and spray paint them with flat or semi flat black paint. The rings around the hole are from Specialty Archery and the large ring comes from Britesite. As Mike says keep both eyes open and don't look through the peep until you've acquired the target. It easier than you'd think.
Joe B.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

brtesite said:


> don't try to find the target thru the peep. Find it in the scope ,then look thru the peep


Thanks. It has never really been an issue with pins but this scope stuff is all new.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Used a pin exclusively up till recently. Switched to a ring for indoor...seemed with the pin I kept dropping the bow to see the target over the pin. Sight settles better with a ring and movement seems to be less pronounced. That being said, I have not used it outdoors yet. Soon, though...


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Went out and got some washers and orange paint for a grand total of $1.89. I'll put then together tomorrow!


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a lighted .010 up pin for 3D as it lets me focus on the target with a small blured floating dot as my aiming reference.

For field I use a flo green ring/dot combo on my lens, the smallest size in the precision set by gunstar. The ring is about the same size as the white on a NFAA field face at most distances, the dot covers the x.

For spots I use either a 2mm dot that covers the X ring or I use a small ring that outlines the white....both are black, and i switch back and forth depending on how I'm shooting or my mood that day, both work well.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I used a .039 drilled 6x lens for field last year, but will be trying out my lens with the ring from indoors before switching over. I absolutely love the ring and hope that its not too difficult to use at all of the varying distances.

For those using the ring - what's the sight picture like at 20yds? For my current ring, its perfectly centered around the white on the 5spot.


----------



## tonygoz (May 1, 2013)

Tagged for reference.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I started using a LP Pro light with a blue fiber and 6X lens. I really like it. I have shot all the other types and this is what I like right now. I'm always trying new stuff though


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've shot them all and heres my take. with a dot, I tend to lose it if it is dark. with a 4x lens its hard to get a dot small enough to see and not cover the whole thing up. Really tough on the animal rounds

blue lighted pin, I really like this with an lp light. you can adjust the brightness of the pin to fit what you are shooting. definatley one of my favorites. only problem is if you get caught out in the rain, you better have your battery pack covered

ring. I'm currently working on this set up and so far I'm really liking it. what I'm noticing though compared to a pin is I'm getting great groups but always seem to have one flier. I have mine set up with a 1/4" border and my dot is small enough that at 20 the dot fills my circle completely. for all the close distances it fills or almost fills the entire circle and the far ones it has a bit of gap around it. Obviously the animal dots are a bit smaller so they all fit. Takes a bit of playing to get your ring set up the way you like it, but it is good

I'm going to shoot the ring for a while and then go back to the pin and make my decision what I'll roll with at nationals


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

heres my pin set up

and my frosted ring


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

wolf44 said:


> heres my pin set up
> 
> and my frosted ring


What color ring do you use?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

its a frost ring


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I don't think this is original... but here is what I'm using. The template, made from a nylon washer has a 5/8" hole to shoot through... I also have one with a 3/4" hole. I get some strange looks but you'd be amazed how tight the groups can be using this.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I went with a lighted pin...but I'm a field newbie.


----------

